# Hello From New Jersey



## robwkamm (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi , i found this forum looking or radial engine info. looked like a lot of info on here. i collect aircraft engines ,manuals, plane parts , what ever i find interesting. just saying hello. Robert


----------



## ccheese (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello Robert and welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## imalko (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome Rob


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome to the family Robert!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard Robert.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello Robert, and welcome from England.


----------



## shadow81 (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcom abord pal


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Robert! One question: Giants or Eagles?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 2, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum Robert! One question: Giants or Eagles?



Or JETS? 

BTW, welcome to the forum.

TO!


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 2, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum Robert! One question: Giants or Eagles?



Or Jets..

Welcome from another Jersey member! 

this is what our 5th? Me, To, Njaco, Dirk, .... woot!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard Rob.


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Rob! Happy posting!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Or Jets..
> 
> Welcome from another Jersey member!
> 
> this is what our 5th? Me, To, Njaco, Dirk, .... woot!



There is also R2800 but he hasn't been on in awhile.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello Robert, welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## seesul (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard and greeting form the Czech Republic8)
Got a friend in S. Plainfield, NJ, more in my siggy. Where are you from?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2010)

G'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## robwkamm (Mar 3, 2010)

wow lots for hellos! glad i joined! . Jets jets jets! . almost made it this year. im from Fair lawn. about 10 minutes from the NYC. ill post up some pics if my "junk" when i pull the camera out. i have a R-985, r-4360, ( that one is being shipped to me in 2 weeks, is not at my shop ) and a r-1830. couple of drone engines, ham standard prop, wood sensenich from 1944 and a bunch of other stuff. glad to be here. now if i could only find a plane for them i could afford.....


----------



## otftch (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome from sunny Florida,previously from New Jersey. Who are the Giants and Jets !
Ed


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats dem Northern New Jersey soccer teams!


----------



## DBII (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome, BTW new memeber are required to by a round for the house. How about photos of your collection? 

DBII


----------

